# whatever happened to Paphiopedilum henryanum f. christae



## likespaphs (May 1, 2010)

i haven't or heard anything about it for years.
is it real? 
does anyone have photos they'll share?


----------



## valenzino (May 1, 2010)

Sam from orchidinn have reproduced...in few months or 1 year I think we will start seeing progenies flowering around the world...also in-charm have reproduced it...and also other clone but dont know exactly....still have to wait for outcome...


----------

